# crystallized honey



## randydrivesabus (Apr 27, 2006)

can it be used to make mead?


----------



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

It won't mix in with the water very well. I suspect it will sink to the bottom.
My guess it won't work very well.
BUT I have never tried it either.

Some warm water a little time, you have liquid again


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

We always used the freshest honey we could to make mead or beer. We figured for all the effort and time involved use the best ingredients. I'd use the crystalized honey in my coffee and use the good stuff for mead!


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

If it hasn't gotten those little bubbles (crystallization can leave some parts of honey with high enough moisture to start the natural yeasts in honey to fermenting), I'd say it''s fair game. Crystallized honey is not necessarily any better or worse than honey that hasn't yet crystallized. As Andrew says easy enough to reliquify. Or just make the must up anyway; the crystals will dissolve readily enough in the must.


----------



## randydrivesabus (Apr 27, 2006)

i think i'm gonna try it.
is selling home brew strictly an underground enterprise?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Strictly an illegal enterprise, so yes .


----------

